# Cherry Wood With Waved Micarta Inlay



## zwillie (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi,
I want to show you this one.
I made a waved cut in a cherry board.
Put some layers of old shirts with epoxy between and pressed it.










Marking the layout on the board.










Cutted out with rounded edges.










Here finished.


----------



## PrideProducts (Jan 4, 2012)

that thing is epic!
what a great idea that waved micarta really shows off them curves
fantastic idea








why didn't i think of that







haha lol


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

very cool.


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Very creative and cool


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

That is unique. Nicely done!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I like that! Good work with the idea and execution.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Really pretty -- and nice design.


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

I have not had the experience of doing something, I really like.
great work.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

WOW, great idea! that looks really cool! do you think it would handle strong bands?


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

Creative stuff man, that turned out excellent..


----------



## Carbon (Nov 18, 2012)

Zwillie, your work is the stuff of legends! Keep up the awesomeness bro.


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Great thought. And follow through!


----------



## rockzz22 (Oct 26, 2012)

sweet nice job


----------



## snogard (Sep 21, 2012)

Nice design!!


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

Thats a beauty !!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Man, ain't nothing wrong with that one! Love it! Flatband


----------



## zwillie (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanx to all for the friendly comments.

Zwillie


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

That`s something new - cool idea!!

Regards
Torsten


----------



## Pappybows (Sep 7, 2012)

Very neat idea and execution! Once I could see the full pic on my computer, man, that's nice looking!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Creative and excellent work.


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

You'd think we would have just about exhausted any new ideas by now but... HeII no!
Good thinkin


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Masterful.
Think veneer would also be candidate for this technique?


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Very neat! Bonus points awarded for epic inventiveness. It reminds me of a mineral vein through a rock(like quartz or something). Zwillie for the win!


----------



## zwillie (Nov 5, 2012)

Thank you so much for the kind words.
I just started making slingshots (but got some experience in woodworking).
Zwillie


----------



## superman365 (Dec 5, 2012)

looks great, nice job man!


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

Man that is amazing ,great idea ,looks fantastic.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wonderful, good job!


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Excellent idea!. I've done something similar in guitar bodies. I'll definitely try it with a slinger.


----------



## trobbie66 (May 13, 2012)

beauty catty!! Very cool look with the wave.You may have started a trend. Multi wood layups with the micarta Wave. Well done!!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Well now...there's an idea you don't see every day! That is one gorgeous slingshot my friend, really great work!


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

Very nice and really strong too i bet . I recon theres enough off cuts for at least 3 pfs also !


----------



## zwillie (Nov 5, 2012)

:bowdown: Thanks so much,

I never thought that this way of making a slingshot would be something new.

So I think I will make some more of these shooters to find my own style.

But I also like metal core slingshots like my avatar :what: ...

I just started building my own drumset, when it is finished I will be back in slingshooting.

Zwillie


----------



## trobbie66 (May 13, 2012)

zwillie said:


> :bowdown: Thanks so much,
> 
> I never thought that this way of making a slingshot would be something new.
> 
> ...


You have to post pix of your drums now too!! You speak it then you gotta post it (its a rule.......)


----------



## zwillie (Nov 5, 2012)

:headbang: Rock`n Roll

Here are some pics of the drum, sorry for the off topic.




























Here you can read the making of, its made from old workbench tops.

http://www.theslingshotforum.com/f11/workbench-recycling-into-snaredrum-28983/

Zwillie


----------

